# Is Digital output another name for Coax



## Rawdawg3234

Hello, Im having all sorts of trouble here. I'm new to the audiophile world and need some help..
  I have a wadia 170i that i want to connect to my bifrost amp. Trouble is the the only OUTS on the wadia are rca and digital. 
  and the IN for the bifrost is Coax. My question is if i can use the digital out as a coaxial out or am i gonna have to get a specialty cord? I am currently trying to use only Monster cables for my connections and i want the same quality.
  HELP!!!!!!


----------



## grokit

If they're both RCA plugs then they're both coaxial RCA. Coax can have a locking connector, which is called a coaxial BNC. Same cable, just different connectors.
   
  "Digital" audio is usually spdif, which is either coax RCA/BNC or optical toslink. But it could mean AES/EBU, USB, etc.


----------



## Rawdawg3234

so what your saying is that i can run a single spdif coax from the digital OUT to another single spdif coax? sorry to keep asking but the cord is $90 and i don't wanna waste my money.


----------



## grokit

You can find coax cables from cheap to uber expensive, but if both ends are RCA something like this would work:
   
  http://www.amazon.com/GE-Digital-Coaxial-AV23324-AV-23324/dp/B0000D89M6/ref=sr_1_5?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1343108977&sr=1-5
   
  Obviously there's better out there, but you get my point.


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





rawdawg3234 said:


> Hello, Im having all sorts of trouble here. I'm new to the audiophile world and need some help..
> I have a wadia 170i that i want to connect to my bifrost amp. Trouble is the the only OUTS on the wadia are rca and digital.
> and the IN for the bifrost is Coax. My question is if i can use the digital out as a coaxial out or am i gonna have to get a specialty cord? I am currently trying to use only Monster cables for my connections and i want the same quality.
> HELP!!!!!!


 
  S/PDIF coaxial digital looks like a single RCA port, analog RCA ports are in pairs.
   
  The coaxial cable looks like a thick (shielded) RCA cable with single connecter at each end.
  You can use coaxial cable in pairs for analog RCA connections if you like.
   
  Monoprice has low prices on cables.


----------



## BIG POPPA

To make it a digital cable with RCA connectors I'm thinking it needs about 75 Ohms or so? Using Toslink at the moment. It is a one of a kind made by a legend. Anyway hope this helps?


----------



## scootermafia

Try the Blue Jeans Cable coaxial cable.  They do a nice job.
   
  Connect the orange RCA connector on the Wadia to the black digital RCA input on the Bifrost that has the O next to it.
   
  Digital coaxial cables have an impedance of 75 ohms, meaning they have a specific distance between the center conductor and the shield.  If you deviate from this standard and use a regular RCA interconnect with digital it will be out of spec, whether that's of any audible consequence is up to the listener.


----------



## BIG POPPA

Yes BJC does a good job. Been there to pick up cables many times. A few minutes from my house. To me The Belden cable sound is a little dry. For this type of cable Oyaide may be a better cable to start with. Have bought these http://www.oyaide.com/ENGLISH/AUDIO/products_category/digital_cable/pg532.html with amazement. Very musical cable. I know head-fiers up here that have bought them also. easy recommendation.
  Quote: 


scootermafia said:


> Try the Blue Jeans Cable coaxial cable.  They do a nice job.
> 
> Connect the orange RCA connector on the Wadia to the black digital RCA input on the Bifrost that has the O next to it.
> 
> Digital coaxial cables have an impedance of 75 ohms, meaning they have a specific distance between the center conductor and the shield.  If you deviate from this standard and use a regular RCA interconnect with digital it will be out of spec, whether that's of any audible consequence is up to the listener.


----------



## Rawdawg3234

Quote: 





scootermafia said:


> Try the Blue Jeans Cable coaxial cable.  They do a nice job.
> 
> Connect the orange RCA connector on the Wadia to the black digital RCA input on the Bifrost that has the O next to it.
> 
> Digital coaxial cables have an impedance of 75 ohms, meaning they have a specific distance between the center conductor and the shield.  If you deviate from this standard and use a regular RCA interconnect with digital it will be out of spec, whether that's of any audible consequence is up to the listener.


 
  thank you everyone for your input. I really appreciate it.


----------

